# Hi new here



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi ya

I'm not new to the board just you ladies lol.

I have been around for a while, my hubby is having a vasectomy reversal in August, we have 2 little boys
aged 5 and 6, and I'm 43 next March, so really need it to work ASAP.

Hope to chat with you more.

xx


----------

